# Lets try and help find this guy



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

http://www.west-midlands.police.uk/late ... px?id=2745


----------



## duttytd (Aug 24, 2014)

YELLOW_TT said:


> http://www.west-midlands.police.uk/latest-news/news.aspx?id=2745


My friend messaged on Facebook a few nights ago asking if I know who owns the car as I'm from around that way... I know the previous owner but he sold it to the guy who they're looking for.


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

So bad, that's not far from me either


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

duttytd said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.west-midlands.police.uk/latest-news/news.aspx?id=2745
> ...


Hopefully your mate can give the police his details


----------



## Trouble4 (Oct 4, 2012)

sent out through facebook..........


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

That's awful. [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I thought the same Andy - got to be someone knows the car and current owner. Its not exactly inconspicuous. :?


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

So this was reported today:
http://www.birminghammail.co.uk/news/mi ... ed-8985183

Apparently Police have arrested a man in connection with the death.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Good news


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Good to see they got him


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Hope they throw the book at him


----------

